# How to tie the Easy Toad



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Forgot to add. Chart is the only body color that they have been eating. I have thrown browns, whites, pinks, yellows, tans without any follows. They have hit with 3 different color tails; Chart, White, and Yellow.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice, i would not have thought to throw a toad patter on a light. with the week tide tonight i might have to whip up a few today. thanks


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

I use this technique as well.
Suggest not cutting into 2" length, but cut as you build the body. It minimizes waste, and gives better control by having the longer EP fibers to work with when turning 90 degrees to the hook shank.

.02

Kevin B.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Kevin, I have seen it done that way before. It seemed clumsy to me, and I ended up using the same amount of EP.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

looks great Rich.  

I'm probably the last guy on earth to actually use a toad pattern for tarpon. I guess I'm lucky or something but I get plenty of action on the old standby key's style patterns that I use, but one of these days I'm gonna take a crack at one of these. So I'll bookmark this link just in case.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice instructions and pictures!  These should make it to the MS how-to section.


----------

